
Introducing free Skype Meetings - wpBenny
https://blogs.office.com/2016/07/05/introducing-free-skype-meetings/
======
dfar1
As stated... This is only useful for businesses using office 360.

Getting your friends to use skype is as easy getting them to switch to windows
phone. I used to have skype to speak with friends abroad, but most have
switched to Whatsapp... I now use whatsapp.

~~~
Nullabillity
In my experience most people tend to at least have it installed. But yeah,
Hangouts has much better quality (especially screen sharing is night and day)
and a much lower barrier to entry (no business email requirement, no client to
install if your browser supports WebRTC, no region restriction, higher client
limit).

~~~
xiaoma
> no region restriction

Hangouts doesn't work in China, undeniably a major if not the major online
market. Skype does.

~~~
Nullabillity
Fair enough then, _less_ region restriction, since this thing only works in
the US.

------
Nullabillity
How about fixing the clients you already have before introducing new (paid!)
ones?

------
mcroft
Apparently as an Office 365 user my experience is already "richer". I can't
imagine how awful this could possibly be that my experience should be better.

I mostly resort to using Google Hangouts internally which is more reliable,
easier and actually works in Linux. And is free.

~~~
WorldMaker
This seems to be a web-based mini-client of Skype for Business now available
for non-Office 365 teams. They say it has more restrictions that Office 365
users of Skype for Business: Primarily conferences are limited to 10 people in
a conference in the first 60 days of a (non-Office 365) team using it and 3
people after that.

This seems to be an attempt to upsell teams currently using Google Hangouts to
try Office 365.

It may also be a slipstream announcement that the web-based client for Skype
for Business has gotten better? I can't tell based on just the blog post.
Something to investigate maybe.

------
ElijahLynn
What is the state of Skype on Chrome OS?

------
kamilszybalski
Not available in Canada, yet.

------
chromalife
I started using linphone as an alternative to skype.

